# Will heat mat melt a deli cup?



## CoolMantid (Mar 26, 2012)

Just curious?


----------



## twolfe (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Hydrofarm seedling heat mats, and they do not get hot enough to melt a deli cup.


----------



## agent A (Mar 26, 2012)

I need a seedling mat lol

Only 2 out of like 8 watermelon seeds I planted actually germinated, and it's more like 2 out of 30 since I put like 3 seeds in each little grow pod  

Might be a bad batch but I'm gonna call up burpee and give them a piece of my mind


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 26, 2012)

There is not a heat mat that is worth owning that could melt a deli-cup but a heat lamp can and does all the time if it is too close.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Mar 27, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I use Hydrofarm seedling heat mats, and they do not get hot enough to melt a deli cup.


I use them for both plants and mantids. I prefer them because they dont pull humidity from the soil of the deli cups and raises the temperature about 3-5 degrees. I just wish the material was better. You can get it at Orchard Supply Hardware in Pasadena or on Amazon online for pretty cheap.


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2012)

A heat mat under a deli cup sounds like a cooked mantis..


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 27, 2012)

I did it for a gongy before. The bottom of the cup get really really hot. But it shouldnt melt it right?


----------



## twolfe (Mar 27, 2012)

The bottom of the deli cups get warm and not hot on the brand of seedling heat mats that I use.

Hertarem45, if yours gets really hot then either it's not a seedling heat mat or yours is malfunctioning.



Rick said:


> A heat mat under a deli cup sounds like a cooked mantis..


Rick, I've been using them for over a year now without any issues. My Orchid and p wahlbergii nymphs do really well on the heat mat.I also used it to incubate an Orchid ooth the last two weeks of incubation. The temperature inside the deli cup placed on the mat was around 80 degrees in my house.

When raising nymphs communually, adding heat seems to make them more aggressive. If I ever get low on feeders, I remove the communual enclosures from the heat mat.


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 27, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Rick, I've been using them for over a year now without any issues. My Orchid and p wahlbergii nymphs do really well on the heat mat.


Rick is FINALLY wrong! For once! LOL


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2012)

The melting point is high enough it should not hurt them, when starting seeds, you can set them on top of a tv or something in the house that gets warm, u don t have to use heat mat.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 27, 2012)

Its not for gardening, sorry if I did not make that clear. It is one you buy from petco/petsmart


----------



## mkayum (Mar 27, 2012)

Zoomed heat mat...? I use them to heat up a bit. The heatmat i use is 5 gallon.


----------



## zack4211 (May 22, 2012)

just a thought but could you take a regular heating pad and lay a small towel folded over once and use that so its not directly on the bottom of the deli cup?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 22, 2012)

gotta be careful with heat stuff, could ignite the rag, unlikely, but who knows!


----------



## minard734 (May 25, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Rick is FINALLY wrong! For once! LOL


Hahahaha! So funny...


----------

